# [SOLVED] i phone 6 trying to ERASE keeps prompting for an ID I DONT HAVE HELP!!



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

I am beyond all help and stressed to the point of no return

I am trying to erase ALL CONTENT from the 6 I have but cannot do a thing cause it keeps asking for a pass word to an old email i no longer have and cannot remember the pass anyway.

I went to apple . com and created a new email and pass word.

I went and deleted the icloud and itunes on my computer - thinking this would help.

I cannot do a damn thing with thing phone and am losing it.

Please tell me what I should do - should I call apple?

thank you in advance you lucky brainy folks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: i phone 6 trying to ERASE keeps prompting for an ID I DONT HAVE HELP!!*

going have to call apple since it is a password issue. It is against the rules to help bypass passwords .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: i phone 6 trying to ERASE keeps prompting for an ID I DONT HAVE HELP!!*

There are pages of info in google. Apple has a slew of info.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: i phone 6 trying to ERASE keeps prompting for an ID I DONT HAVE HELP!!*

thank you


----------

